# 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2009)

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01379000112/4

Pingbetrug/Pingspam unter Mißbrauch der 01379000112

*-->
1. Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
2. Strafanzeige
*


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?*

Bitte alle Betroffenen von Pings mit 01379000112 - Strafanzeige bei der StA stellen mit dem Hinweis, die Anzeigen alle nach Hannover zu schicken.

0137 9000112
01379 000112
0137-9000112


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?*

Die Rufnummer 01379000112, die im Netz der Firma Deutsche Telekom AG, Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140, 53113 Bonn, geschaltet war, ist aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden seit dem 18.06.2009 abgeschaltet worden. Der Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die Firma S.E.C.T. GmbH, Kothöferdamm 7, 30177 Hannover.


----------



## Afreaka (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?*

Ich hatte in der Sache vor 2 Wochen auch Strafanzeige erstattet. Örtliche Polizei zeigte sich durchaus interessiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?*

wo war das?
Melde Dich doch hier an, ich würde gerne Kontakt mit Dir aufnehmen!
Tut nicht weh, kostet nix 

Falls Du Dich nicht dazu durchringen kannst: Rufe deine örtliche Polizei an und sag denen bitte, sie mögen sich bei der StA Hannover erkundigen. Dort geistern zwar noch seltsame Ansichten in den Amtsstuben herum, dass es sich etwa gar nicht um Betrug handelt, aber mit freundlicher Unterstützung einiger aufgeweckter Zeitgenossen wurde dort zumindest schon einmal der Griff ans Amtsstubenfenster montiert, um frische Luft rein zu lassen. Weitere Informationen folgen...
Den Fenstergriff findest Du hier und Du solltest den auch der örtlichen Polizei zur Kenntnis vorlegen.


----------



## Afreaka (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?*

Der Strafantrag ging an die Polizeiinspektion Saarbrücken-Brebach, die für meinen Wohnort zuständig sind. Ich habe dabei bereits erwähnt, daß die Sache zur StA Hannover weitergeleitet werden soll inklusive Ausdruck von hier.  Bei T-Mobile hatte ich Widerspruch gegen die Abrechnung von 2 Verbindungen eingereicht. T-Mobile erstattet nun die inkassierten Beiträge.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: 0137-Pingspam mit 01379000112 - was tun?*

Vielen Dank! Im Moment habe ich noch keine neuen Informationen aus Hannover, aber... vielleicht muß ich nur interessiert Zeitung lesen


----------

